# Breakfast I'm on a budget



## belugalad (May 21, 2019)

I'm trying to lose weight after being told that I have T2 a week ago(wont know reading for a fortnight,told it was quite a high one) so I'm reducing carbs,I have given up cereal in the morning and have had kippers for the last few mornings but would like to try something else but I'm on a budget as I'm a carer living on caers allowance,I have some Yeo valley natural yoghurts 150 g if I have one of those with an apple would that be ok for me to have?
Need I be worried about the Kippers and cholesterol ?
Also are scrambled eggs with 2 eggs ok to have as I believe 2 eggs goes over the recommended levels for cholesterol,but surely most people have 2 eggs,


----------



## AndBreathe (May 21, 2019)

In my view eggs of any sort are excellent. They are jam-packed with nutritional value and can be cooked in almost endless ways. 

At one stage there was eggs were demonsided on two counts - cholesterol and salmonella both of these concerns have since been resolved. 

Eggs are very modestly priced and there you have eggs boiled (soft and hard), scrambled, fried, omelette, frittata, egg bites, egg wraps (very thin omelette style, used to wrap other things, as well as with bacon, sausages, any spices or herbs you like, or a piece of cheese - chunk or grated. 

It's almost endless and many can be cooked ahead for convenience or even a snack.  A little portion of nutritional goodness at c100 calories and no carbs per egg.

Go for it.


----------



## belugalad (May 21, 2019)

AndBreathe said:


> In my view eggs of any sort are excellent. They are jam-packed with nutritional value and can be cooked in almost endless ways.
> 
> At one stage there was eggs were demonsided on two counts - cholesterol and salmonella both of these concerns have since been resolved.
> 
> ...


Hi @AndBreathe yes I love eggs,I boil 4 at a time and keep them in the fridge,I made a huge pot of vedgetable soup at the weekend and have had that every day for lunch and have a boiled egg after that,like you say they are a good thing to have around


----------



## Drummer (May 21, 2019)

A full fat yogurt with a few berries might be suitable, but not much to set you up for a day of activity - On warm mornings I tend to have a bag of salad, coleslaw and other salad things with a couple of boiled eggs and grated cheese, or any leftovers from dinner.
That keeps me from being hungry all day - so no need for lunches.
I  buy packs of chicken thighs - roast them on a rack so the skins are crispy and you can put things underneath to cook in the juices. They are far cheaper than fillets - most supermarkets do 1kg for around £2.00 to £2:50 and they will do for several meals.


----------



## belugalad (May 21, 2019)

Drummer said:


> A full fat yogurt with a few berries might be suitable, but not much to set you up for a day of activity - On warm mornings I tend to have a bag of salad, coleslaw and other salad things with a couple of boiled eggs and grated cheese, or any leftovers from dinner.
> That keeps me from being hungry all day - so no need for lunches.
> I  buy packs of chicken thighs - roast them on a rack so the skins are crispy and you can put things underneath to cook in the juices. They are far cheaper than fillets - most supermarkets do 1kg for around £2.00 to £2:50 and they will do for several meals.


Thanks @Drummer I like boiled eggs, I have to buy eggs today and I boil a few and keep them in the fridge,I buy chicken breast from Lidl frozen 1kg for £3.50,you cook them straight from frozen,they are nice I live on chicken and vedge for my evening meal or chicken salads and also tuna salads,I have home made vedge soup for lunch


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 21, 2019)

I eat Tesco 45p low fat natural yogurt, 1 pot does me 3 days, then I add 50g raspberries, (when I remember to get them out of the freezer), think it is about £2 per bag for the ones I get in Tesco, they last at least a week, sometimes longer. so I spend about £3 per week on breakfast.


----------



## belugalad (May 21, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> I eat Tesco 45p low fat natural yogurt, 1 pot does me 3 days, then I add 50g raspberries, (when I remember to get them out of the freezer), think it is about £2 per bag for the ones I get in Tesco, they last at least a week, sometimes longer. so I spend about £3 per week on breakfast.


Thanks @Grannylorraine that's cheap,I was worried about prices but have made vedge soup for luches for £5 a huge pot that will provide 8 lunches


----------



## AndBreathe (May 21, 2019)

belugalad said:


> Thanks @Drummer I like boiled eggs, I have to buy eggs today and I boil a few and keep them in the fridge,I buy chicken breast from Lidl frozen 1kg for £3.50,you cook them straight from frozen,they are nice I live on chicken and vedge for my evening meal or chicken salads and also tuna salads,I have home made vedge soup for lunch



Belugald, I was somewhat horrfied yesterday in Lidly to discover that the frozen chicken breat fillets (declared as having added water), also have added sugar.  Yes, sugar.  Why?

Now, looking at the label and the bigger picture, it's a very small amount of sugar per potrion, but I was just aghast to see it.

I wasn't looking for chicken at the time.  I was waiting for a lady in front of me to finish selecting her yoghurts, so that I could choose my own, and just turned and gazed into a random freezer.  It was the "added water" that caught my eye initially, but those chicken fillets are 82% chicken, when you may have thought they were 100%.

I'm not saying that to be mean, but more that we all need to remain vigilent.

I was so aghast I took  a pic


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jun 13, 2019)

You may find full fat yoghurt fills you up better than low fat( which nearly always has added starches and/or sugars,so a higher carb count.   Helps to resist snacking later on in the day.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2019)

Both my neighbours keep Hens so we get plenty off them but I have never ate more than 1 a day. Porridge is what I eat before work


----------



## Drummer (Jun 16, 2019)

I find that fresh meat is often more meat than the frozen - I just drop the packs into the cold end of the freezer and have never had any sort of problem.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 16, 2019)

I still eat oats 25g dry (cooked with water) with a few berries and 1/3rd large banana with coconut milk and dollop of coconut yoghurt mixed in at breakfast*, my BG is ok on it and I find it sustains me well.  I have the organic jumbo oats that have nothing added, if you go for a more economical version check contents front and back for anything that may be added.  I have lost weight having this for breakfast and low carb other foods, except today when my blood sugars seem a little on the low side.

* you can eat this hot or cold


----------



## Jodee (Jun 16, 2019)

AndBreathe said:


> Belugald, I was somewhat horrfied yesterday in Lidly to discover that the frozen chicken breat fillets (declared as having added water), also have added sugar.  Yes, sugar.  Why?
> 
> Now, looking at the label and the bigger picture, it's a very small amount of sugar per potrion, but I was just aghast to see it.
> 
> ...



Funny you should say that, I was in Aldi the other day and I picked up some prepacked cooked chicken in the cold meats section and promptly put it back because it said with added water!.  Best to buy fresh and cook your own if that's going to be the norm.  awful.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 16, 2019)

Jodee said:


> Funny you should say that, I was in Aldi the other day and I picked up some prepacked cooked chicken in the cold meats section and promptly put it back because it said with added water!.  Best to buy fresh and cook your own if that's going to be the norm.  awful.



Lots of UK meat, particularly that sold by supermarkets has water added, my specific issue in this case was the added sugar.

(All our meat comes from our local traditional butcher, or the nearby farm shop.)


----------



## Jodee (Jun 16, 2019)

AndBreathe said:


> Lots of UK meat, particularly that sold by supermarkets has water added, my specific issue in this case was the added sugar.
> 
> (All our meat comes from our local traditional butcher, or the nearby farm shop.)


I usually go for the ones that say 'No water added'


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 17, 2019)

belugalad said:


> I'm a carer living on caers allowance,


I think you need to go and get some benefits advice, so you can find out what else you are entitled to.


----------



## Lilian (Jun 17, 2019)

As you are newly diagnosed it should be easier, but may I suggest you look up "reversing diabetes"  on youtube and you may find you can actually do this.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jun 22, 2019)

@belugalad How are you getting on with breakfasts now?


----------



## belugalad (Jun 22, 2019)

SkinnyLiz said:


> @belugalad How are you getting on with breakfasts now?


Hi I keep it simple,I buy a 1kg Lidl full fat Greek yoghurt Milbona yoghurt and have 150g of that with 50g of summer fruit berries,with a couple of crumbled walnuts


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jun 22, 2019)

sounds good to me.  
Am making my own nut based granola and having that plus 2 eggs most mornings. Need to get substantial amount of calories early in the day or end up with high levels later on.  Keeping the yoghurt and berries for pudding


----------



## belugalad (Jun 22, 2019)

SkinnyLiz said:


> sounds good to me.
> Am making my own nut based granola and having that plus 2 eggs most mornings. Need to get substantial amount of calories early in the day or end up with high levels later on.  Keeping the yoghurt and berries for pudding


I don't know much about granola,how do you make that then?


----------

